# Just getting started!



## The Blud Doc (Jul 26, 2013)

Greetings, Brethren!
My name is Patrick Dannelley, and I was initiated at Norton Moses Lodge #336 in Leander, TX on 07-22-2013.
Been lurking around here for a while, and now I'm itching for the opportunity to befriend all of you! VERY excited about my new journey!


----------



## devlin (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 27, 2013)

Stick with it bro it's a life long journey


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome and Congratulations!


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats! I myself am a fellowcraft and should be raised next month! It's been amazing for me as I love to study new things. Keep your ears, heart, and mind open! Enjoy the experience. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CzarAlexis (Jul 27, 2013)

Brother Patrick,

Congrats on being raised. If you'd like more study time or just meet more of your brothers, come by and visit Round Rock Lodge 227. 

Alex


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## The Blud Doc (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied, and thanks for welcoming me!
Brother Alex, I will DEFINITELY take you up on that offer. I want to meet as many new brothers as possible.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jul 28, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Jul 29, 2013)

Pardon me,  Congrats on being initiated. 

We meet from 6 till close, Mondays and Thursdays for study and fellowship. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations Brother.  You've start started a lifelong journey which you will never regret.  Keep with it and remember that you'll get out of masonry only what you put in.  The more of yourself you put in the craft, the more the craft will give back to you.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 3, 2013)

The Blud Doc said:


> Thanks to all who replied, and thanks for welcoming me!
> Brother Alex, I will DEFINITELY take you up on that offer. I want to meet as many new brothers as possible.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Welcome to the Brotherhood of Masonry,

Enjoy the journey, it is one that will change your life for the better I hope. Remember you now have Brothers around the globe, that will be willing to do whatever they can for you, all you'll have to do us ask.

The more you learn the brighter the Light, remember to explore all that is Masonry. You will get from it what you put into it.

Yours in His service.

W:. R. Corcoran 
Florida


----------

